
Popular Statistics from the UK Office of Rail and Road - DanBC
http://orr.gov.uk/statistics/popular-statistics
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because it's nice to see accessible information from
regulatory bodies.

There's a nice interview with a statisticion from ORR on an "All the Stations"
video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdeb4h5EpFU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdeb4h5EpFU)

~~~
zeristor
Microsoft BI?

It appears to be gummed up with Firefox Developer Edition, I'm surprised they
used Microsoft.

Bing Maps put me on edge for some reason.

